# How long have you been vaping?



## White Cloud (29/4/16)

How long have you been vaping?


----------



## Andre (29/4/16)

See banner below please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (29/4/16)

Not long enough!


----------



## NYRAD (29/4/16)

As per my sig


----------



## Genosmate (29/4/16)

See banner


----------



## acorn (29/4/16)

Smoking - 25 Years 
Vaping as below...


----------



## brotiform (29/4/16)

approx 1.5 months.


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/4/16)

7 months now 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (29/4/16)

As per my signature


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (29/4/16)

In 2 months it would be 5 years......and I still use a protank 2 on an Innokin Itaste SVD.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/4/16)

3 years, 4 months


----------



## BansheeZA (29/4/16)

next month will be 2 years


----------



## Zahz (29/4/16)

For a year now, glad I discovered Vaping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/4/16)

Only since January.


----------



## GreenyZA (30/4/16)

I've been on and off on the Twisp junk for the best part of 18 months and it didn't work for me. I got my Cuboid and Cruis combo 2 months ago and have not looked back. The switch from stinkies to vaping was a joy with this combo and I'm loving every second of my vaping journey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## shabbar (30/4/16)

sig banner says almost 3 years


----------



## kev mac (1/5/16)

White Cloud said:


> How long have you been vaping?


All most 2 years of steady vapeing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

